# Welcome to the world....



## bennyg70 (Oct 6, 2013)

Libby Louise Mason

"Libby Lou"

Born 27th September - 8 lbs 1

Doing great an settled in well, I've even slept!! (And changed lots of nappys )

Hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonderful news! Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

She looks absolutely beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww absolute cutey pie,congratulations benny and partner xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous! Was wondering if she had arrived .


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 6, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

on the birth of beautiful Libby Louise Mason


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations. She's absolutely beautiful, a wee cherub


----------



## bev (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Bennyg70,

Aah she is beautiful - congratulations to you both.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 6, 2013)

Many congratulations Mr and Mrs Benny. Welcome to the world Libby Louise.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations Daddy and Mummy!

Congratulations Libby Lou on acquiring your brand new parents: Mummy and Daddy!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations Benny, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 6, 2013)

She looks beautiful !  (and I'm loving the photography !)
Congratulations to benny and partner x


----------



## delb t (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww Benny she is a Brummie Beautie


----------



## cazscot (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2013)

Benny, she's absolutely adorable. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww bless her, she's gorgeous!  Congrats Mr and Mrs Benny and welcome to the world Libby Lou!


----------



## newbs (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!  Beautiful baby - and love her name too.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of Libby Lou. She is beautiful.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations to you all Benny! She's lovely


----------



## trophywench (Oct 7, 2013)

What a little cracker - and asleep - that's how I like babies LOL


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 7, 2013)

She's beautiful, congratulations.xx


----------



## KateR (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

You have a right to be chuffed Benny !


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovely news, very happy for you


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats Benny! She is lovely.....I'll raise a glass to you later!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations mate, good job........

They make life that extra bit enjoyable.......


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 8, 2013)

welcome to the best club in the world. Enjoy every minute


----------



## rachelha (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous.  Hope you are continuing to get some sleep.


----------



## bennyg70 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cheers everyone!! She's been golden, she sleep an everything!!

Loving been a Dad!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Cheers everyone!! She's been golden, she sleep an everything!!
> 
> Loving been a Dad!



Great to hear Benny


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 11, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Cheers everyone!! She's been golden, she sleep an everything!!
> 
> Loving been a Dad!



...enjoy mate, I loved every minute of my kids....and before you know it they are grown up!


----------



## ch1ps (Oct 13, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, enjoy every second it flys by. Lovely name  x


----------

